# Bill Cosby: Far From Finished comes to DVD and Blu-ray on November 26th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BILL COSBY: FAR FROM FINISHED DVD & BLU-RAY



Street date: November 26, 2013



Synopsis: Bill Cosby partners up with Comedy Central for his first comedy special in over three decades. “Far From Finished” is the highly anticipated look back into the funny, satirical and heart-warming style of the iconic comedy legend himself. 



Audio & Subtitles:

DVD

· Dolby Digital: English 5.1 & Dolby Digital: English Stereo

· English SDH Subtitles



Blu-ray

· Dolby TrueHD: English 5.1 & Dolby Digital: English Stereo

· English SDH Subtitles



Special Features:

· Interview with Bill Cosby

· Gangbusters #1

· Behind the Scenes

· Fans



S.R.P.:

DVD - $16.99 ($18.99 in Canada)

Blu-ray - $19.99 ($22.99 in Canada)


----------

